# Counting down to our first "big" trip in Europe



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a week to go before we set out on our 3 month tour of France and Spain. It will be a few years before we get another chance of a trip of this length, so we intend to make the most of it! 
We are aiming at travelling down Western France (chunnel crossing on Mon 30th) calling at St Valery, Saumur, La Rochelle and Bordeaux region en-route. Then over the Pyrenees via the Col du Poutaulait.
The time taken through France is dependant on the weather.

We are heading for Cadiz region via Biescas, Jalance,Murcia and Malaga.
After chilling a while around coast of Cadiz we aim to spend a good few weeks wandering Andalucia, taking in lots of reccomended sites/Aires/wild spots, from you fine people on here  

Other areas for exploration include inland Valencia and the interesting looking areas between there and Barcelona, before another peek at the Pyrenees close to Perpignon and onto the return leg through France of:- Toulouse, Millau, Lyon, Dijon, Chablis and Champagne, with lots of opportunities to stock up on the old vino!

Would be great to meet a few MHF'ers along the way and share the odd glass or 2. I would even attempt at writing a blog - if I new how to go about it :? 

Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Steve I really envy you and wish we were doing our trip all over again.
It was such an adventure and a life changing experience.
Have a great time and enjoy every moment as the views are stunning.
I never knew there was so many mountains in the area.
mavis


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you need any info re Valencia and area,tell me what parts you are visiting and maybe I can help.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers Mave, I'm sure we will. I love mountains and have always enjoyed our (shorter) visits to Spain in the past. Being an ex fell runner I can't resist a good "hill", and will either come back very fit or with the odd limb in pot :? 

Steve


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

hogan said:


> If you need any info re Valencia and area,tell me what parts you are visiting and maybe I can help.


We,ve booked a week at Camping Altomira, as our son and girlfried have booked a bungalow there for a week. Also thought we'd stop at the Aire at Morella for a night before moving on to La Fresneda.
Any advice warmly accepted,

Steve.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

locovan said:


> I never knew there was so many mountains in the area.


Spain is the second most mountainous country in Europe after Switzerland apparently. 

Neil

Oh - and have a great trip by the way!!


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

There's lots of lovely hill/mountain walking just inland of the much-maligned Costa del Sol, especially West of Marbella.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Steve, 
We are off on our 1st adventure into Europe and also crossing Dover to Calais early hours on 30th March via Seafrance. We are also going for approx 3 months, not got such a detailed itinerary as yours, but basic route of :- 
through France to near Tours, then following the Loire valley to the coast, down the coast into Spain, diagonally crossing Spain into Portugal, down coast to Algarve, back Spain then Gibraltar, follow Med coast back into France, then may head into Italy !! and back through Switzaland, Gremany,France....but all very fluid and flexible...very very excited and if truthful a little scared !! but have everything in place, insurances,breakdown etc.. 
You never know we may 'bump' into each other(but not literally !) 
Have a wonderful trip/adventure...as we intend doing.. 
All the best 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Please write a blog esp about what good and whats not.

Easy to do there is a link on MHF or I use blogspot.

Our tour starts 25th March til 4th Dec and follows your route plus Morocco.
We are staring with the WW1 & WW2 memorials, beaches and Musuems as we travel through N France.

So if you see a J Reg LHD Hymer 644 with an Ipswich flag flying high thats us.

If you get stuck with the blog PM me.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Steve
I stayed overnight at Morella Dec last year and woke up to ice on the roof. Its high up therefore gets mighty cold in winter. weather now real good so should be nice there. Also you can stay at the Jalance aire. It has a pool, shop, cafe next to it open in summer months. If you need internet access you will find a hotspot at almansa repsol station. I have pulled in to the side of the pumps and used this one. Buy an AKI card on site if they can find one or use trustive.com as I do to buy time online  If you want wild camp spots around almeria look at my previous posting on these and if you want many more just send me a pm. We are off next w/e in the van wild camping at La azohia. a small fishing village below cartagena. its quiet but safe and good for walking the dog. from there heading west I can give you somewhere every few miles


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

C7KEN said:


> Hi Steve
> I stayed overnight at Morella Dec last year and woke up to ice on the roof. Its high up therefore gets mighty cold in winter. weather now real good so should be nice there.


We too have stayed here. It's very scenic and historic with the ancient town to look at.



















We were there last month (Feb) so, yes, very cold! Limited facilities (water and waste) and you need your own power, shower and loo.

Neil


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, and great pics Neil, looks a grand spot!
We are planning on stopping at the Jalance aire (possibly twice). 
I know our plan looks detailed, but that is nowhere near set in stone (apart from the couple of occasions when sons are coming out to see us).
It's quite possible that we'll head off anywhere that takes our fancy. 

But some of the places do look unmissable. I'll have a look at the blog thing this week and see if I can get started. We don't have a laptop so will be relying on internet cafes, so there could be long gaps between postings (must leave a little time for enjoying ourselves :lol: )

Another site we intend visiting is the one at Cazorla that has got rave reviews on here.

Steve.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*counting down*

hi we are also leaving late 29th our first night is normaly st valarie nb. there are two st vals and then on to honfleur onwards tola rochelle where we stay on the aire in the park we then carry on to st girons plage stay on that aire befor crossing into spainand south to burgos and across to gib via madrid and granada from there who knows 4 months to fill have a great time all you fellow wanderers and happy wandering 
colinand christine


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, I've started a blog! 

I welcome any advice (including don't bother tubby you boring tubist :lol: )
Steve.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

When adding next entry to my blog, do I click on new entry, or just go into existing entry and continue from where I left off ?

Sorry if I sound a bit thick (there's a good reason for that  )

Steve.

PS Thanks to Grizzly for all the help/advice with chairs.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

CaGreg, if you're out there, I can't see your comment on blog. Am I doing something wrong?

Steve.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Must not have gone through, oh well, nothing more than sharing the excitement and wishing you well. 

Ca


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ta Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> CaGreg, if you're out there, I can't see your comment on blog. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Steve.


I put a comment up earlier and I can't see it either.

G


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

And there was me thinking nobody loved me  

I'll have to see if a passing mod can solve the puzzle


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Steve I thought you might like to see Millua and how they built the Viaduct




Mavis


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link Mavis. Enjoyed that and looking forward to seeing it first hand in June! Getting proper excited now!

Steve.


----------



## Rick47 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Steve, 

Good luck with your trip....it sounds great. We too are heading that way around the middle of April and plan to be touring around Spain and Portugal for 6 - 8 weeks. We are based in Switzerland so our starting point is different to yours but we may see you along the way. Our MH is a Dethleffs which is Swiss registered and has a Swiss and New Zealand badge on the back so if you see us, come and say hello. 

One question I have of you. Do I understand that you have put together a bit of an itinerary through Spain and Portugal from the suggestions of other MHF members? If so, would you mind sending us some of that information as we are only now starting to put together a plan. 

Thanks Steve....have a great trip. 

Rick


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Rick, thanks for that, our van is a Vantage, silver peugeot panel van. With 2 mountain bikes on the back. Would be great to meet up, I will pm you our intended stops with approx. dates.
I spent a lot of time going through the campsite reviews on here, for ideas of sites, also have the Spanish aires book and the ACCSI book.

You still have time to ask for any suggestions on here, I've been really pleased with all the help and advice on offer.
All the best and I hope you too have a great trip.
Steve.


----------

